
I’ve Been Mixing Employment and Startup for 3 Years - alexlash
https://hackernoon.com/ive-been-mixing-employment-and-startup-for-3-years-here-s-what-i-ve-learned-90f59bee9318
======
toddlerme
how did you find your first customers? did you start your business by accident
or by someone you helped in the start? Also how did you manage your startup
time for getting more customers? vs writing content etc., ?

~~~
alexlash
Hi! Finding first customers was a bit tricky. I used several ways - first, i
offered my service to ex-employer (this was the best, as they already knew me
well), next, I started blogging about my research and experiments and some
customers came from this writing, and finally the word of mouth started
working.

~~~
toddlerme
that's smart.. keep going

~~~
alexlash
thanks!

